# SOLD: Rare Plant Package (S repens, H pinnatifida, R inundatus, Mermaid Weed) $20



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*PRICE REDUCED TO $20*

I have another large, rare, plant package available for $30 .

The package includes:


*40+ small stems Staurogyne repens*
*6 stems Proserpinaca palustris (Mermaid Weed)*
*15 nodes Ranunculus inundatus*
*4 large stems Hygrophila pinnatifida*

*40+ small stems Staurogyne repens*










*6 stems Proserpinaca palustris (Mermaid Weed)*










*15 nodes Ranunculus inundatus*










*4 large stems Hygrophila pinnatifida*










*Group shot shown with 11 scissors for scale*










*Bucket shots*



















*PM me if interested
For P/U only (Broadway Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket/Bag)*

Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## RealtorDarius (Aug 5, 2010)

*Uaru's*

If you'll take these Uaru's, I'll take the plant package  - those last ones I got from you were great fish food.... Soon as these fish are gone I'll be in contact again .


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Darius.

I figured they would be salad for your Uarus. I always have plants available.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*PRICE REDUCED TO $25* 

This is a steal of a deal!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*PRICE REDUCED TO $20*

I think I've been robbed 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

come on guys... this is a great deal... if i still had another tank or space in my tanks i would have grabbed this great package... s. repens normally sells for about 1$ per stem... 40 stems for 20 pucks plus some other great plants... that is a great deal.... !!! bump to the top..


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish i didn't already spend all of my lunch money  If it's still available by saturday I'll take it


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Wish i didn't already spend all of my lunch money  If it's still available by saturday I'll take it


you're back in the hobby????


----------



## alto (Sep 28, 2011)

*pm sent*

If still available, would like to pick up today, thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

alto said:


> If still available, would like to pick up today, thanks.


Hello Karen.

I left you a VM. Please call me to arrange a P/U time.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Package is SOLD !


----------

